# Toro Controller defective?



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi,

I have a Toro Battery controller (model DDCWP-6)

For some reason it randomly goes to this state (HUD goes nuts) and when its like this it doesnt operate correctly:


The way I currently "fix" this is by un plugging the batteries and then plugging them back in.
Even then this is a temporary fix, I dont know how long it will last until the HUD goes nuts again

Any ideas?
Not sure if this is a fault or a known issue that can be resolved?

Note: I didnt install this and it has already been replaced once (about 5 months ago) so my knowledge of these controllers is limited.
I have also tried to replace the batteries and this makes no difference


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

Turns out this was a loose connection to rain sensor - if this is loose, it caused the whole unit to not function / hud to go nuts

Anyway problem solved by getting a spare part from the nearest irrigation supplier


----------

